# Why does the price of Boer Goats vary so much?



## Zuesophobia

I see the goats being sold on the websites of the specific ranch going for around $600. I see the ones being sold as food for as low as $50.

I'm guessing the food goats and the $600 goats are some how different? What determines weather the goat is food quality or $600 quality?

And what what is the use of these $600 goats? I'm guessing people are taking them to goat show rings, much like how people do with dogs?


----------



## myfainters

You will find price range to vary greatly depending upon quality in all breeds. 

Regarding Boers.... the $600 range isn't even all that high. I've seen some of the top bucks sell for over $50,000. (Crazy isn't it????? LOL)

The *average* price range for a good quality, sturdy stock is usually $350-$600 for traditionals and paints, spotted's go for $1,000-$1500.

You will likely find the price range varies between
1) Registered vs non registered
2) Quality, structure
3) Pedigree, championship status
4) Reproductive status.... a top producing buck can do great things for an entire herd in a short period of time.... always buy the best buck that you can possibly afford as he is half of your herd...regardless of the size of your herd.  
5) Sex (bucks are generally priced higher than does....wethers are usually in the $50-$200 range.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## OhCee

Add two zeros, and ask the same question about anything, like cars- why does a 2010 Mercedes cost more than a '99 Honda Civic? There are a multitude of reasons.

Yes, they are different. Meat goats for show and breeding are very different from "culls" or the ones that are to be used for food. Many things factor into this- genetics, conformation, muscle development, temperament, hardiness, adaptability, and even aesthetics in some cases (ie paint Boers). Those are in no particular order, and the order does vary greatly from breeder to breeder. That doesn't mean anyone is wrong, by the way- just different things they want in their herd.

A 600 dollar Boer Buck is probably from substantial (ennobled or Champion), registered stock, and shows good breed standard conformation. It's generally recommended to have the BEST herdsire you can possibly afford, so there are many people willing to pay for the right buck. 

Some goats go to shows, some are used commercially, some for pets and some strictly to produce good meat kids. It really is different everywhere you go.


----------



## KW Farms

I agree with the above posts. Well put. The price of goats depends on a lot of things and prices vary for all breeds.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

myfainters said:


> $350-$600 for traditionals and paints, spotted's go for $1,000-$1500


I don't think the difference is that great for different colors. Or myabe because I really do not like the spotted and dappled, I only like *Traditional*.

National Champs, Ennobled (permenant ch) or anything related can be up in the 10's of thousands. 
A nice show buck I wouldn't mind paying $900-2,000, $600-900 in does
(if only i had that much)

while unreg. or commercial boers are MUCH cheaper.


----------



## toth boer goats

> The average price range for a good quality, sturdy stock is usually $350-$600 for traditional s and paints, spotted go for $1,000-$1500.


 I agree with everyone.... except "that color makes the prices higher"....this isn't true...it is conformation.... and all the boer breed standards.. listed at the Registries.... http://www.abga.org/page.php?pageid=8pedigree .... ennoblement bloodlines...that show the boer... is from champion lines....and has potential ...although some ...don't follow their pedigree show status...and fail to cut it...with flaws no muscling and no good growth rate....these boers go for less money...are culled or sold as meat......even though they have proven lines....
If the goat has been shown and won high placements... is structurally sound....
These goats are classified as the high end priced ...quality show goats.... 
I don't care for the spotted dapple boer myself.....it is personal preference of the breeders on color.... ect.... and doesn't matter what color they are... :wink: :greengrin:

All others that don't meet the boer standards have flaws ...ect are sold as meat.... or depending the defect breeders sale them as bushers or for standard breeding goats.... I will not sell a registered boer for less than $300...that is the minimum price .... and they go up on price with quality.... and meet the boer standards...
You get what you pay for I always say....

Registered boer ...go for more ...than unregistered...
Show animals... go for more... than flawed or non perfect structured animals..
It just depends on quality.. of each goat.... that determines pricing... :thumb:

Hope this helps.....


----------



## SDK

the price of boers varies so much because the quality of boers varies so much. nice show boers are anywhere from 500 and up


----------

